# A Great Antispyware Program I Use



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

I have been using this free antispyware program for over a month now.  I started the free trial and then bought the yearly version for a year for 29.99.  You can also use the free edition all the time but the Professional Edition is better.  Every morning at 2 am it scans my computer and gets rid of all the junk that can harm my computer.

Here is the link:  http://www.superantispyware.com/download.html


----------



## Deucemoi (Mar 17, 2017)

Come on RuthAnne, you're a geek if you need all this anti stuff you are not observing good net practices!


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 17, 2017)

Deucemoi said:


> Come on RuthAnne, you're a geek if you need all this anti stuff you are not observing good net practices!


LOL, call me missgeek!


----------



## Don M. (Mar 18, 2017)

It's always a good idea to run a good spyware/malware program in addition to the Anti-Virus.  What one misses, the other can probably catch.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 31, 2017)

Don M. said:


> It's always a good idea to run a good spyware/malware program in addition to the Anti-Virus.  What one misses, the other can probably catch.


I really like this anti-spyware program.  I think it catches viruses too.


----------



## AprilT (Apr 1, 2017)

I've been using the free version for quite a few years.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 1, 2017)

AprilT said:


> I've been using the free version for quite a few years.


I used the free version for many years but decided to upgrade to the better one.  It was on sale for  29.99 for a year.  It has some features the free version doesn't have.


----------

